# Mirada at 13 months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's the Mogwai! We were outside practicing today as we are going down to the Raleigh, NC shows. We're hoping for a good start to the year 

She is completely free stacked here, so no human intervention on my part. Just a cookie and a good dog that knows where her feet belong.

And don't worry, I already know she has too much rear, lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is beautiful Jackie!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you, Lauren  She's pretty in the show ring, but I have to tell you, I think she is BEAUTIFUL when she's on SHEEP!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She is stunning!

We show Carly in 3 weeks. It'll be fun. I am sooo jealous though! I'd love to work Carly on sheep.

Good luck at the show!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck, and i agree she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lots of luck with her Xeph!
Hope to see you soon "venture" into the SV style Conformation rings too!
Nice to have dogs for different venues! Have fun!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Hope to see you soon "venture" into the SV style Conformation rings too!


If it's alright with Molly, I'd like to exhibit Mahler there  Also, Jon and I are moving to PA soon, and thus will be closer to IL.

I'd love to meet up with you at some shows and learn more about the way they show. I often wonder how the judges can see what they need to see, as at the show I met you at (Where Steve Miller's Tim won), I don't think I saw any actual gaiting...just pulling.

It was very confusing for me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Xeph...they pull (walk) for several rounds...the fast round is where the leash is "supposed" to be loose...so the dog can gait properly.
*Many handlers think it's a race......and constantly have the dogs moving quickly and pulling hard.....that is not the way it should be.
They should have tension on the leash while walking...and some tension while they start to gait.....but as the fast round starts...they should be on a looser lead. (the handler needs to move very quickly to keep up with the dog).
It is nothing like the AKC ring.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Many handlers think it's a race......and constantly have the dogs moving quickly and pulling hard.....that is not the way it should be.


Hey! Something the SV and AKC show rings have in common! *ROFL*

In AKC when gaiting the dogs do move more at the trot, though when I was watching that SV show people seemed to pretty much be power walking with a little skip jog every now and again for the "fast", lol. It's so confusing for an AKC person like me to watch.

Always good to learn more


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking good Xeph

I love watching a GSD slow gait, then fast gait.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Here are a couple more pictures 

So you can see her front from the front!









Finally got me out of the picture!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I absolutely love her :wub::wub:


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

love her dark face


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's beautiful but it somewhat looks like she's got short legs or is it just the pictures?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> She's beautiful but it somewhat looks like she's got short legs or is it just the pictures?


No, not short legs, but she's not a large bitch.

She is also most definitely longer than tall.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is pretty! Perhaps a tad long through the loin. Hope showing goes well for you guys! 
The season is off and running. Are you doing a Futurity/Maturity show?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> No, not short legs, but she's not a large bitch.
> 
> She is also most definitely longer than tall.



Indra and your Mirada have something in common. She's definitely longer than tall as well. 

She's a beautiful bitch, your Mirada


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Perhaps a tad long through the loin.


She's definitely long. I've always said that x.x I'm good at making her look shorter in loin, but aside from that, I fault her on her head (lacks substance), feet (too loose), ligamentation, and too much rear. I think her croup is a bit short/steep, but I've definitely seen worse.

I've always felt she had a beautiful front, but could do with a touch more upper arm for reach. Nice strong topline. Nice bone. Beautiful chest. I personally like her length of neck, though I know some people in Amline circles would like to see a bit more. Her color is lovely and her pigment is EXCELLENT!

She's got really nice drive to work as well, and is a retrieving FIEND!



> Are you doing a Futurity/Maturity show?


Yes. The amateur in Horsham, PA, and the regular in Bowling Green, OH


----------

